# Boulder Mountain with Scouts



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Greetings gents, we're planning to take our scout troop down on the Boulder Mountain for their weeklong scout camp. I was planning to go to Donkey and set up base camp around there, as that's the area I'm most familiar with. I'm planning to head down there next weekend to do a little looking around. Is there a better place to take a scout group down there? We plan to set up a base camp near a lake we can fish, then plan to do a "survival" night where we'll hike to another lake and bivouac leaving them kind of to their own devices as far as shelter etc. goes. Thanks for your ideas!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

yes. Take them to Donkey. perfect spot for the scouts.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Posey Lake is a great area too. Not far from Hell's Backbone. 

I was there last week. Didn't see any snow on that side of the mountain, but it did feel a bit cool in the late afternoon which means your boys will want to bring a pair of jeans and a jacket for the evening. 

It rains a lot on that mountain so be prepared. Ha ha see what I did there?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No scout trip should be considered complete without a hike into Scout lake. Scenic relatively easy hike.


-DallanC


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

hmmm. donkey lake. great place for scouts. should have the place mostly to yourself. fishing has never been great there as it is drawn down so low in the fall carryover is difficult. notice on the fish stocking page it isn't listed... so if that is your criteria for a great camp you might reconsider. it is very beautiful and the road has been graded so its now an easy access. lots to do. good hikes. bouldering. there are some other reservoirs nearby that you can access as well. if I were planning a scout trip... I would probably head up on top where there is more access to various lakes... but like PBH noted, donkey would be good.


----------



## Hunt88 (Jun 20, 2016)

There is no need to stock Donkey. It is full of 10-12 inch stunted brookies. Perfect for a scout troop. They are actually considering raising the limit to reduce numbers. Solitaire is a good option for a day hike. It's close and has some nice fish. Watch for bears though. Last time I was up there we had one fishing the opposite side of the lake from us.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> fishing has never been great there as it is drawn down so low in the fall carryover is difficult. notice on the fish stocking page it isn't listed...





Hunt88 said:


> There is no need to stock Donkey. It is full of 10-12 inch stunted brookies.... They are actually considering raising the limit to reduce numbers.


bingo.
Donkey has a population of brook trout that successfully spawns every year. It is loaded with fish, and would be an ideal place for scouts to fill their limits multiple times. Fish for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. Then dessert!

Multiple other lakes in the area provide both great hiking opportunities and fishing opportunities as well (Solitaire, Government, Bullberries, etc.).

You didn't mention the time of year you are taking the scout up there. When is this trip?

You have to be careful if you decide to go up "Top" as recommended by Kingfisher. To early, and the gate will be closed. Once the gate opens, you have to watch for other issues up there. Mosquitoes and get horrible up there. And, a huge concern especially when dealing with scouts: lightning. We try not to camp up Top specifically due to lightning. When those storms start popping, there just isn't a safe place to be up there.

others mentioned some other areas. Scout lake, while a nice lake, is a poor base camp because of limited other lakes in the close vicinity. Posey is tough because you will have the campground and multiple other groups of people -- more crowds.

I still think Donkey Lake area would be an ideal place to take the scouts.
Another consideration that would provide multiple fishing / hiking opportunities, but also increased crowds, would be the North Creek lakes area (Barkers).


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hunt88 said:


> Watch for bears though. Last time I was up there we had one fishing the opposite side of the lake from us.


My brother in law just shot a GREAT cinnamon bear down there. Beautiful, huge bear.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> My brother in law just shot a GREAT cinnamon bear down there. Beautiful, huge bear.


mmmmmmmmm......

huge cinnamon bear.....


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the input gents. We are going the last week in July. I think we will be sticking with Donkey. We've always had good success fishing there for 10-12 inch Brook Trout, which are delicious in my book. We are planning a hike to Solitaire and are going to finish the trip with an overnight hike in Coyote Gulch.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Coyote Gulch is AWESOME. It's honestly my happy place.


----------



## huntaddict (Mar 27, 2011)

My favorite Boulder trip as a scout was hiking into Blind lake from Green. Then you can do day hikes over to Pear lake, and Fish creek reservoir. The fishing was always good.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

huntaddict said:


> My favorite Boulder trip as a scout was hiking into Blind lake from Green. Then you can do day hikes over to Pear lake, and Fish creek reservoir. The fishing was always good.


It still is.


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

We did blind a week and a half ago. Not too hot, not too cold, TAKE BUG SPRAY!!! I think I lost at least 2 pints! Fishing was a breeze, they were hungry.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wshiwsfshn said:


> We did blind a week and a half ago. Not too hot, not too cold, TAKE BUG SPRAY!!! I think I lost at least 2 pints! Fishing was a breeze, they were hungry.


 Bugs have been pretty crazy this year.

Down on the Monument, we were eaten alive from biting gnats / sand flies.

I had to start a cow pie fire to give us a smoke shield to eat lunch at one point.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Hunt88 said:


> There is no need to stock Donkey. It is full of 10-12 inch stunted brookies. Perfect for a scout troop. They are actually considering raising the limit to reduce numbers. Solitaire is a good option for a day hike. It's close and has some nice fish. Watch for bears though. Last time I was up there we had one fishing the opposite side of the lake from us.


I was talking to friend of mine today and he fished it last week and I asked him how he did and I mentioned reading this thread, he only fished it for a couple of hours in the evening fly fishing and he said he caught 10 to 12 fish and they were all in the 1-1/2 to 2 lb range brookies. He didn't catch any small stunted ones.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> ... they were all in the 1-1/2 to 2 lb range brookies. He didn't catch any small stunted ones.


Of course he didn't! he's a fisherman! We all exaggerate!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

PBH said:


> Of course he didn't! he's a fisherman! We all exaggerate!


I have known him for over 20 years and have never known him to lie, he is a salesman by profession though That being said riding a Harley from Happy Valley to the Boulders to fish I will take his word over others until I see for myself

Besides if you can't believe a LDS Bishop from Happy Valley who can you believe


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

are you trying to convince me he's honest? If so, it's not working....




....no matter what else he is or does, he's still an angler!



has anyone ever heard another angler say "I caught a bunch. They were all under 1/2 lb!". Nope.


Basically, if they have to give the size using a pound rating, then they are full of B.S. goods (Bishop's Storehouse). Ask him how many inches those 2 lb brook trout were. If he can give you an inch, then I'd give him more credit than his temple recommend is worth.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I once caught like fifty blue gills that were all under 1/4 lbs and were maybe 5" long.

They took the hook almost the instant I threw my line in the water.

Does that count PBH? :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes I went float tubing up Beaver mountain last Friday and caught 34 fish, 1 tiger, 1 brookie. 3 cutties and the rest rainbow and only 4 of them was over 3/4 of a lb. A lot of 12" plants. I kept 3 that were about 1/2 lb each for Sunday dinner.

On another note PBH, I would never try to convince you of anything cause you are probably always right

Maybe you go fishing with a different class of fishermen than I do

"Do all fishermen lie, or do all liars fish?" That is the question.

I always have my DE-LIAR with me.




TOP........YES!


----------



## mulletnsteps (Jul 20, 2017)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but has anyone been to Donkey recently? I'm thinking of taking a scout group there next week and want to know what the road access looks like? We'll have two 4x4 trucks and a 4x4 Honda pilot. Also, what's the hike like from Donkey to Solitaire? Someone said you could do it in a day trip from Donkey. What's the distance and how is the trail for someone who hasn't ever hiked it. Appreciate all the help.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

The two trucks will be fine. Might better leave the Pilot at the bottom.


----------

